# Will this S14 Turbo kit fit my S13?



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

This is my first Nissan 240SX so forgive my ignorance. I have done a search on this topic and found some people that say it will fit and others that say it won't. I was checking out this site...

http://www.turbokits.com/240SX_turbo_kits.html

Some of those turbo kits appeal to me particularily the second one down on the page however it says it is for a 95-98 S14 240SX. I know the motor is still a KA24DE on my car which is a 91 240SX but I am wondering if this turbo kit (intercooler and piping as well) will all fit under the hood of my car or are there peices that won't fit?

-Chris


----------



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------

